# 29G Tall Jungle Planted (Added Bee Shrimp)



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

29 Gallon
Eheim Classic 2213 Can Filter
Eheim 125W Heater
Finnex FugeRay Planted+ 30" LED
Finnex Planted+ 24/7 30" LED
Finnex Heater controller 300w
Cal Aquatek C02 regulator (plumbed for 6 tanks on separate bubble counters, 5g tank, inline)
60lbs Eco Complete

*Skip to 8 week video: (opens in new tab) * https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gpz6m2zx3u4g5k/8 Weeks.mp4?dl=0

Some pictures might show a second filter I borrowed to cycle faster, along with some old media, gravel, plants and decorations from developed tanks. 

~20 plants I will try to list them soon. I never saw ammonia above 0.25ppm with this assortment. It was probably lower but the API master freshwater kit doesn't really differentiate between 0ppm and 0.25ppm. 

Echinodorus grisebachii
Echinodorus argentinensis
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"
Bolbitis asiatica
Java Fern
Java Moss
Bacopa monnierii
Ammania senegalensis
Hygrophila angustifolia
Hornwort
Microsword
Anacharis
Amazon frogbit 
Moss (algae) ball
Assorted mystery mosses on the smallest piece of wood. 
More coming as I remember the names...

Latest Stock: 

1 Red Flame DG
7 Harlequin Rasboras
3 Otos
~50 RCS
1 Ghost Shrimp
4 Tiger nerite snails
7 Cardinal tetras



This is my first tank since I had goldish as a child. Lots left to learn.


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

It looks nice. Is that micro sword in the front middle?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

FishFan13 said:


> It looks nice. Is that micro sword in the front middle?


Sure is. Already seeing some runners so I'm going to try to break it up and have it take over the front. 

Most of the plants have been with me for 3-4 weeks already. 

The larger amazon sword already has three babies filling in nicely. 

Thanks.


----------



## sperzerker (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks good so far! I'm back into the hobby as well...the last tank I had was about 20 years ago, and had plenty of tacky decorations. I have a thread going with daily updates on my 29g. 

Looking forward to seeing how the tank progresses for you.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Otos rock. That's what I have learned thus far.


----------



## sperzerker (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm considering making otos part of my initial stock on my tank. Have you had any problems with the ones you put in?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Everything I read about them just says to make sure there is already algae developed, and your cycling is done and you should be solid. They sometimes swim across the tank with the rasboras but generally just sit cleaning the plants. Their bio impact seems almost negligible since mine are a little over an inch.


----------



## Archaeofish (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice looking tank. Are you using CO2 or excel? I have a similar setup (3 months old) and I was trying to decide what LED light to get with a no-CO2 no-excel setup. I ended up going with the Finnex Fugeray rather than the Planted+, since I was concerned that the latter might provide too much light. As it is, I've had a bit of fuzz or short black hair (staghorn?) algae, but nothing really problematic. Algae started appearing maybe 2 months in. I curious to hear your experience.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Archaeofish said:


> Nice looking tank. Are you using CO2 or excel? I have a similar setup (3 months old) and I was trying to decide what LED light to get with a no-CO2 no-excel setup. I ended up going with the Finnex Fugeray rather than the Planted+, since I was concerned that the latter might provide too much light. As it is, I've had a bit of fuzz or short black hair (staghorn?) algae, but nothing really problematic. Algae started appearing maybe 2 months in. I curious to hear your experience.


The planted+ 30" light is pretty ideal for the 18" tall tank, although it probably wouldn't suffice for a short plant that needs very high light. I got mine for around $85 delivered from a certain store named after a river. It looks excellent with the stand removed and it sits perfectly about 1/4" above the glass top. No heat issues with the light or water. 

I'm using Flourish tabs in the Eco Complete and doing 1/2 strength Flourish Excel dosing. I will probably get the itch to try CO2 at some point but right now I'm focusing on healthy fish while I get the basics down. I don't mind if a couple plants die 

I'm cutting off the lights in the middle of the 8 hour schedule to try to stay ahead of the algae but it's possible things will go south in a month or two. That's why I'm keeping a journal.


----------



## Archaeofish (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, most of my plants are growing well, but it's the dwarf sag at the bottom that is struggling. I suspected it was the CO2 limitation and it was getting out-competed by other plants, but I'm not sure. My lights are on for about 7 hours in one block.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I replaced about 15 gallons of water today to mitigate the yellowing from the wood. I know the fish like it but it just starts looking dirty to me. Also, the light schedule will need to be reduced. 

I learned that a bored dwarf gourami will destroy even a well rooted hornwort, and those things make a mess after spinning around in the spray bar stream for awhile. It didn't just pull it up, he actually bit it into several pieces. It's a floating plant now 

*What fish should I add next month?* I'm almost completely set on getting some crystal red/black shrimp if the RCS make it for awhile. I don't think they will breed but I will look into that to make sure.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Completely removed the messy hornwort and added a couple new plants. Frogbit are growing too fast to keep up with. The roots collect debris and trap it effectively.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw the first cherry red shrimp babies in the tank today. There is a lot of hiding places but I suspect the dwarf gourami will get most of them. 

Wish rams got along with shrimp.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Added cories. One came with no barbels so I'm hoping they will grow back a bit. He is eating. 

Seems like the majority opinion is that eco complete should be fine for them, but I will keep an eye on things.

Happy Easter.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## JosieD (Apr 6, 2015)

LOVE your tank! Everything is growing in nicely. Very impressive, considering it is you first tank as an adult :hihi:


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

JosieD said:


> LOVE your tank! Everything is growing in nicely. Very impressive, considering it is you first tank as an adult :hihi:


Thanks! 

The java moss is going crazy.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Awwwww I have a soft spot for those Cories! They were the first kind I kept and I love them! They should be fine in EcoComplete  Cory barbels erode in bad water conditions, I don't think substrate is a problem for them. I keep mine in flourite and they are perfectly fine and have bred and their 20+ offspring are fine too! 
Great looking tank too btw! Good job with the 29 gallon. Do you have any future plans for aquascaping for it?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Squrl888 said:


> Awwwww I have a soft spot for those Cories! They were the first kind I kept and I love them! They should be fine in EcoComplete  Cory barbels erode in bad water conditions, I don't think substrate is a problem for them. I keep mine in flourite and they are perfectly fine and have bred and their 20+ offspring are fine too!
> Great looking tank too btw! Good job with the 29 gallon. Do you have any future plans for aquascaping for it?


Thanks for the info about the corys. They sure are cute. I bought some aquascaping tools to help with the plants, in face I already started three new amazon swords from the one that was flowering. I imagine they will get too big for the tank but the price was right :icon_smil

One note to other noobs that might read this: I ended up buying another bag of Eco Complete so I recommend starting with 60lbs in the first place versus 40lbs. Now I need to work that into the tank over a few water changes with tiny baby shrimp and corys all over haha. 

Also, the DG loves nipping (ripping) at the microsword which is slowing it a lot.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Some recommended products for a 20-30 gallon aquarium. Not shown: Fish net, shrimp net, Finnex Planted+ light, Eco Complete or algae scrubbers.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Lesson #361: Rubbermaid tub with a cheapo 10 gallon heater is perfect for having water always on hand.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I cut back a few plants including the large sword. I also have a bunch of cuttings that have rooted already, not sure how they are going to all fit.

The DG has a bit of ich unfortunately. I'm already treating it.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice color on the cherry shrimp. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice tank! I was going to go with similar stocking, but cut out the gourami for more school fish. I love the addition of cherry shrimp to a community tank! They are awesome.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

The cory I received with no barbels has started to improve 





Squrl888 said:


> Nice color on the cherry shrimp. Where did you get yours from?


I purchased them from Aquaworks and Jo Jo Aquarium in Sacramento. I think all the adults or almost all are females. Several came with eggs and judging by the number of shrimplets it seems like they did well. I'm estimating ~40 shrimplets at least and the fish aren't eating them :hihi: 



Freemananana said:


> Nice tank! I was going to go with similar stocking, but cut out the gourami for more school fish. I love the addition of cherry shrimp to a community tank! They are awesome.


I will add some cardinal tetras if any space frees up. I think they would look great against all the green folliage that's on the way. Thanks.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up getting 6 cardinal tetras when I stopped by a new fish store this weekend. They are only around an inch long but doing well so far. Some of the cherry shrimp are actually significantly larger than the tetras. 

Also removed a whole lot of new plant growth, and pulled out some BBA covered leaves/stems. Micro sword was pulled out for now since it was requiring too much maintenance. 

Light schedule changed to 4h on > 3h off > 4h on >13h off to deal with algae, C02 levels during lights on, and it happens to coincide with my work schedule much better. Should I care about freaking out the fish? I can get one of those light fade in/off switches 

Added a flame sword, dwarf lilly and got the java fern in place. 

Suggestions for holding those plants in the top right? Or should I just top them and replant? Ideally I want the plants in the back to hit the top of the tank without support.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Baby shrimp are doing much better than I expected already some around 3/4"


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very cool tank, great shots of the rcs too


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

andrewss said:


> very cool tank, great shots of the rcs too


That's about the best I can do with an iPhone but I now realize those images probably take ages to load for some people :hihi:

Might go through and replace with the smaller image links.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Looked at my 2213 can filter today with a flashlight to see how it's doing and it's packed with RCS around 1/2 - 3/4" (despite foam cover on the intake).


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

what a cute little cory


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

andrewss said:


> what a cute little cory


Yeah they are pretty adorable. I just took 15 RCS out of my filter :icon_surp


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Those corys are great! My shrimp population seems to have matured, but not grown. So I'm super jealous!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> Those corys are great! My shrimp population seems to have matured, but not grown. So I'm super jealous!


Yeah my RCS are little freaks when the lights are out apparently.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

LFS had Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' sitting around too long so he cut me a good deal. They don't look great but the price was negligible. 

I have a 30" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 on preorder, and I'm researching C02 (although it seems pretty basic beside the ph controller). Feel free to post any recommended automated or semi automated solutions. The tank is small and I already have a bunch of soda stream products so I may just hookup to that.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

nice regulator! i can see that you probably going to have more than one tank!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> nice regulator! i can see that you probably going to have more than one tank!


Figured I should be prepared for the future with up to 6 separate slots. In the meantime I have the option to diffuse the CO2 in multiple locations. Placement is what I'm stuck on right now.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Temporary solution (didn't even take off the sticker yet).


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

First full day on pressurized C02 at a low 60-70bpm rate. Setup an inline diffuser and it works perfectly, although its the only part of the setup that makes noise. Pretty cool to see the moss and other plants pearling.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

How is your shrimp population so rampant with a dwarf gourami!? I'm jealous! As for the CO2, the moss looks great. I love the look of pearling, but I'm also a huge fan of less maintenance of the low tech approach. The tank is coming along!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> How is your shrimp population so rampant with a dwarf gourami!? I'm jealous! As for the CO2, the moss looks great. I love the look of pearling, but I'm also a huge fan of less maintenance of the low tech approach. The tank is coming along!


I have yet to see a single shrimp get killed surprisingly. I work across the room from this tank when the lights are on so I doubt too many are getting nabbed. I feed daily which makes a huge difference I'm sure.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

How is the flow in your tank with the 2213? I'm trying to decide between the 2213 and the 2215. All I want is a nice gentle sway throughout the tank, and good diffusion of CO2 and nutrients.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Squrl888 said:


> How is the flow in your tank with the 2213? I'm trying to decide between the 2213 and the 2215. All I want is a nice gentle sway throughout the tank, and good diffusion of CO2 and nutrients.


I would say it's about perfect for this size tank. The flow off the spray bar is pretty strong but I can tell the plants slow it down a lot. 

A few things that can actually make a bigger difference than the model you purchase:

1. Height difference between the pump/inlet/outlet
2. Length of tubing
3. Inline CO2 injectors or UV filters
4. How much media you cram in the filter
5. Prefilter (if any)

With Eheim filters you can always slow them down, so if the cost isn't an issue I would go big. I will have to move before I can get a bigger tank, otherwise I may have done the same.

I got Seachem 250ml bottles of Potassium, Trace, Phosphorous, and Nitrogen to go with my Excel, Iron and Flourish. They were on sale $5.86 each so cheaper than the 500ml bottles I saw. Going to start with 1/4 dose or something like that.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

how do you like your dwarf gourami? I am considering getting a couple...


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey thanks a lot for the advice on the 2213! Whether I get the 2213 or 2215 I'll have to check to see if any RCS get in there too 

I like that picture you posted earlier with the Oto sitting on the glass in the middle of the shot. :hihi:


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

andrewss said:


> how do you like your dwarf gourami? I am considering getting a couple...


Think they like to be alone unless you have a lot of space but it's a great centerpiece fish in a small tank. The DG jumps for food in the morning, and spits water at me so the personality is pretty awesome. When I have my arm in the tank it will come touch me with it's "arms."

I would have a ram if it wouldn't eat the shrimp


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Satiating my paranoia about something going wrong with the tank when I'm not around. And drinking good beer.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

That is funny you said your DG spits water at you, maybe my new pearl gourami will do that.... heh I accidentally came home today with one - I need professional :help:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Squrl888 said:


> How is the flow in your tank with the 2213? I'm trying to decide between the 2213 and the 2215. All I want is a nice gentle sway throughout the tank, and good diffusion of CO2 and nutrients.


I have the 2213 in a 20g long. At the end of the tank the flow is low. Thus I think the 2215 would be better for a 29G



Squrl888 said:


> Hey thanks a lot for the advice on the 2213! Whether I get the 2213 or 2215 I'll have to check to see if any RCS get in there too


You could put a prefilter on the inlet. I always do.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hilde said:


> I have the 2213 in a 20g long. At the end of the tank the flow is low. Thus I think the 2215 would be better for a 29G
> 
> 
> You could put a prefilter on the inlet. I always do.


Hehe thanks Hilde, I use prefilters too, just joking around since Physix found some RCS in his filter :icon_surp

I think I'll be getting a 2215 for $55 from a guy on my local aquarium club forums tomorrow. :icon_smil



Phyzix said:


> Satiating my paranoia about something going wrong with the tank when I'm not around. And drinking good beer.


Hmmm....beer and aquariums seems pretty fun


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely go oversize on the filter especially at that price. You can always slow it down if your fish look like they are in a washing machine. The flow rate on your filter will decrease dramatically over the first few weeks as the floss fills up. Plus all the shrimp in there slow down the water.

*Low quality video of my DG spitting and jumping:*

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47825787/fishy.MP4

He does this as long as I stand with my hand right above the tank.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow that is strange that he identifies and spits at you! 

did he jump too? looks like he got out of the water there


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I was looking at Glasscages and they have a 48" x 48" x 12" rimless 130 square with starphire glass and an oak stand for around $1k before shipping...I need to move ASAP! How cool would that be in the center of a room. It would look like this with a bit more height and no overflow.












andrewss said:


> wow that is strange that he identifies and spits at you!
> 
> did he jump too? looks like he got out of the water there


He jumps over the plastic tube in the vid toward the end. It's really quick. I definitely need a glass top.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Quite a few of the RCS girls are carrying. 

Unfortunately I lost the cory that I originally got with no barbels. Did an extra water change just in case it was related to all the new things I'm adding but all the other inhabitants seem fine.

What should I do with the low color quality baby shrimp? I assume people usually feed to larger fish or just keep them?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I really dig the tank. I love how you made that moss cave. Very cool. I clean my XP3 every other week and pull 20 RCS out of it. I've got Congo's, Bloodfins, Rams, and an Angel and still my RCS population is taking off. 
I can't wait to see the growth after a month of C02. It was too much work for me


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Quite a few of the RCS girls are carrying.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost the cory that I originally got with no barbels. Did an extra water change just in case it was related to all the new things I'm adding but all the other inhabitants seem fine.
> 
> What should I do with the low color quality baby shrimp? I assume people usually feed to larger fish or just keep them?


take your low grade rcs to your lfs for store credit.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Alright so only ~100 more RCS to go until I can get a free mr aqua 22 gallon. Might take awhile 

How do you transport them just a bag or tupperware? I will look it up.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Mango really wants his shrimp pellet

https://www.dropbox.com/s/96qkkvkmn2p93ub/fish3.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

First try at a quick timelapse: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iwc4rnn6viv24ev/timelapse1.mov?dl=0


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

~8 week video: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gpz6m2zx3u4g5k/8 Weeks.mp4?dl=0


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

^ good video! the tank is lookin great  whenever I see little cories moving around it makes me want a little group of them!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I don't that to view the pics I have to download something I don't anything about. Why can't you post the pics in attachement like everyone else does.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Hilde said:


> I don't that to view the pics I have to download something I don't anything about. Why can't you post the pics in attachement like everyone else does.


Are you talking about the Dropbox links? No need to download, just click and wait for the play button to pop up. No ads like Youtube and I already have the service for work.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

Phyzix said:


> Mango really wants his shrimp pellet
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/96qkkvkmn2p93ub/fish3.mp4?dl=0


this one make me laugh. hahaha. just give him his shrimp pellet!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Coming soon: 7 gallon rimless high tech DSM


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Layout is a work in progress. This tank will be mostly viewed from above and it's my first time trying to make rocks look good.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Pulled all the Monte Carlo, soaked in an Excel bath for awhile and I planted it in the new shrimp tank DSM. I learned my lesson about trying to carpet in an 18" tall tank. Maintenance sucks!

(image unrelated)


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Proflooney (Feb 20, 2015)

tank looks great and Ottos are one my favorite type of pleco besides the whiptail. I have 10 ottos in my tank had them since they were teeny things they 2 yrs old now and keep tank sparkly clean


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

DG was being a total dick to the emerald cats, fortunately they are a lot faster. Turns out it's because he has been working on a bubble nest, and all the other inhabitants are smart enough to not run right into it LOL. 

Anyway, Mango is pretty bummed that he spent all the time building a nest and not a single lady gourami has stopped by!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Phyzix said:


> DG was being a total dick to the emerald cats, fortunately they are a lot faster. Turns out it's because he has been working on a bubble nest, and all the other inhabitants are smart enough to not run right into it LOL.
> 
> Anyway, Mango is pretty bummed that he spent all the time building a nest and not a single lady gourami has stopped by!


:hihi:

Corys seem to be obiously to other species and go every where.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Hilde said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Corys seem to be obiously to other species and go every where.


This is why they are awesome! They are the most fun to watch because they are adventurous.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Freemananana said:


> This is why they are awesome! They are the most fun to watch because they are adventurous.


Ditto!

Just they don't live very long in my tanks. Probably because I only change the water monthly.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Aw  Mine has been in my tank for 6 months without issues. I now have 8 of them and they are still some of the most exciting fish in the tank.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Hilde said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Corys seem to be obiously to other species and go every where.


I think you're exactly right, they have no understanding of how other fish will react and just do their own thing. I mentioned it was the emerald corys though because they swim up and down the entire height of the tank, unlike the julii or false julii I have which almost always stay on the bottom 1/2. Originally I though they would all act the same and school together but they really are little racists. 

I'm doing weekly water changes right now so hopefully they live awhile. They have been my least successful species so far. So cute though. I have hope for all the survivors.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Now that I have the Finnex 24/7 I have been thinking about what to do with the CO2 schedule and managing the extra light. Gonna try this for a few weeks and see how it goes:

Planted+ 24/7 running on the auto mode on the back of the tank
Standard planted+ running 1:00pm - 4:00pm on the front of the tank
CO2 running 12:00pm - 5:00pm 

With the full cover of frogbit, running both lights actually doesn't seem too bright at all. 

I will report on the algae and plant response


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Upped my C02 a bit, but all seems good. Tank looks amazing with both lights on.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Back from a vacation part 1. All automated 


































I didn't see any goats in trees =[


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

lol, how was your vacation? where did you go?


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

kimchilee said:


> lol, how was your vacation? where did you go?


That photo is from Google but it's Morocco. 

Adding some bee shrimp finally. Nothing fancy since it's a community tank. Hope they do half as well as the cherries, all the water params seem spot on.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Photo dump


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a solid count of the stock today and all looks good.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

At least 20 RCS in the filter each month despite the foam prefilter...does anyone else have this problem? Makes filter cleanings take forever since I want to salvage as many as I can.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Took a couple months but I have some decent sized CRS babies that I'm very happy about! Almost 1/3" before I spotted any.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't forgotten about this tank.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Imageshack cancelled my free account so I will need to replace a bunch of pictures in this thread. 

I like how things are looking in the 29g so I will probably wait on rescaping until I move in the summer. 

Growing out phoenix moss on the black plate.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Phyzix said:


> it was the emerald corys though because they swim up and down the entire height of the tank, unlike the julii or false julii I have which almost always stay on the bottom 1/2. Originally I though they would all act the same and school together but they really are little racists.


I had noticed this in the past. LOL

I had albino corys which were swam up and down oblivious to everything around them.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Phyzix said:


> At least 20 RCS in the filter each month despite the foam prefilter...does anyone else have this problem? Makes filter cleanings take forever since I want to salvage as many as I can.


You should get a stainless steel mesh prefilter on ebay, cheap and works. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Great looking tank, on the first page it looks like you had your FrogSpawn contained in some floating round thing, did that actually contain it all or did it eventually start spilling over?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Your tank looks great. I enjoyed the pictures and reading your journal. Very entertaining on a snowy January morning.


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)




----------

